# Long Term Accomodation - Sorrento



## johnboy024

Relocating to Sorrento/Amalfi coast in May this year. Would appreciate any help from anyone with hints/tips or links to any websites that could assist us with finding suitable accomodation.

Ideally looking for a property with private garden (possible pool) and 2 bedrooms.

We are relocating from Northern Ireland.

All help greatfully appreciated.


John Vernon


----------



## fillipio99

im in the exact same boat as you john... did you have any luck with your move>?????


johnboy024 said:


> Relocating to Sorrento/Amalfi coast in May this year. Would appreciate any help from anyone with hints/tips or links to any websites that could assist us with finding suitable accomodation.
> 
> Ideally looking for a property with private garden (possible pool) and 2 bedrooms.
> 
> We are relocating from Northern Ireland.
> 
> All help greatfully appreciated.
> 
> 
> John Vernon


----------

